# Hocking River Flathead! Caught May 22



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

Buddy caught this monster on a channel rod with 12 pound test, with a 3/0 hook and a shad head. The bad boy wouldn't budge from the bottom so I swam down and wrestled him out. Was off a steep bank and about 5 to 6 feet of water.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Much respect for your methods! Has to be a great story for ya'll to tell for years to come. The pic was a bonus!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish-way to go.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thats a hell of a cat for the river gotta ask did you catch her below or above white mill on the river


----------



## Masterbasser88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thats awesome hillbilly hand fishing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

Bellow the Mill. Was a stretch of river that was wide-open and really didn't look promising, but it was a huge bend. The bank was probably 10 ft high on the side where it was caught. I reckon there was a nice hole down there. It was 55 lb s and 47" long.


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Great catch


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Now that's live action right there!1 ;-)
Awesome!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Great Fish, Theres some real monsters in there. By the look of the pic You Guys were a good way away from the Mill, down around Super 8 Maybe?


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

The look on your face says it all dude. Great to see good times being had. 

Caught on a shad head? Isn't that an extreme rarity in the flathead world to catch one on "dead" bait?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats on the Hocking flattie! Sure is a nice fish and a good story!

Bluegill, it is not uncommon to catch flats on cut baits this time of year. I have actually had some good nights catching flats on bluegill/shad heads on the Muskingum river. Prior to the spawn, they'll often eat whatever they can get in their mouth including FRESH cut bait. Seems during and after the spawn, live baits are the only ticket.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a friggin' TOAD! :B


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> The look on your face says it all dude. Great to see good times being had.
> 
> Caught on a shad head? Isn't that an extreme rarity in the flathead world to catch one on "dead" bait?


Cut Bluegill is My bait of choice on the Hocking for Flatties


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Just read the story in the Athens news paper, its a good read. In the paper it also told of another big fish caught 47 lbs down by Whites Mill. Good job Guys.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

RiverWader said:


> Great Fish, Theres some real monsters in there. By the look of the pic You Guys were a good way away from the Mill, down around Super 8 Maybe?


i was thinking the same thing. Hopefully he posts the other pics from USCA. That fish was a beast


----------

